

MIT OpenCourseWare Launches iPhone App for Video Lectures - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/04/mit-opencourseware-launches-iphone-app-for-video-lectures/

======
gcb
meh.

They could have used the time to publish the older videos with the good
resolution of the new ones

